# Play Videos in Background..



## userayush (Jun 14, 2016)

Please tell me to how to let Films and Tv app run in background and play just play audio of videos while working in any other app...


----------



## djtonka (Jun 14, 2016)

what about playing videos in foregraund?


----------



## userayush (Jun 14, 2016)

djtonka said:


> what about playing videos in foregraund?

Click to collapse



We don't need it..
Actually i am experiencing it in lumia 535 i.e it is working in background and i think it is a bug and it is a great idea...

In android there are many apps like km player and vlc but there is no app in windows store to this specific thing..

It will be a great feature as someone don't have to convert it into mp3 and then listen video songs..

Looking forward for a solution or a suggestion..


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 14, 2016)

userayush said:


> Looking forward for a solution or a suggestion..

Click to collapse



You can use Metrotube to listen to Youtube videos in the background, just try it  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/metrotube/9wzdncrfj1r3


----------



## ngame (Jun 14, 2016)

userayush said:


> Please tell me to how to let Films and Tv app run in background and play just play audio of videos while working in any other app...

Click to collapse



if you want playing on background you can use some third party apps.
For example ProPlayer for Video was my app that supports video background playback , unfortunately my HDD ran into a problem and my projects fully gone and I lost my source code so no longer weren't able to upgrade it . 
I think NTPlayer supports background video too .


----------



## userayush (Jun 14, 2016)

ngame said:


> if you want playing on background you can use some third party apps.
> For example ProPlayer for Video was my app that supports video background playback , unfortunately my HDD ran into a problem and my projects fully gone and I lost my source code so no longer weren't able to upgrade it .
> I think NTPlayer supports background video too .

Click to collapse



None of the apps work... ??


----------

